# Angry Discus!!!!!!!!



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi, I have a 125 gallon freshwater aquarium that is fully established. In it i have 1 discuss who seems to have become super aggressive to the smaller fish. I watched him rip a bunch on neon tetras apart before i could remove them all and give them to a freind to save them from being eaten. Has any one else ever seen discuss act so aggressive before? This is new to me since when i bought him he was in a tank with other discus and guppies and they were all doing fine.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

VTonic said:


> Hi, I have a 125 gallon freshwater aquarium that is fully established. In it i have 1 discuss who seems to have become super aggressive to the smaller fish. I watched him rip a bunch on neon tetras apart before i could remove them all and give them to a freind to save them from being eaten. Has any one else ever seen discuss act so aggressive before? This is new to me since when i bought him he was in a tank with other discus and guppies and they were all doing fine.


 

Would click on the Discus shaded in blue and review the needs of this fish were it me.
Discus are social fish that nearly anyone who is ,or has kept will tell you need to be in groups. You could house seven or eight of these fish easily in your tank.
They are cichlids and as such ,,many will snack on smaller fishes.
The Discus need temp between 82 and 84 degrees F due to their high metabolisim. When kept at cooler temps,growth slows,digestive problems can occur,and fishes immune system is weakened often leading to sick fish.
The neons would not last long in temperatures that Discus require for they very much prefer cooler temps.
Much of this info would have been revealed to you with a little research before you purchased the fish but I understand impulse purchases having done so myself on occasion.:roll:


----------



## Kwtblack (Oct 7, 2010)

your discus mast be big ? once i've talked to some one who told me big discus with small fish is not safe
and his discus ate all his neon tetra and they were like 30 vanished in 2 weeks by his discus 

Notice : that discus if they eat alive food like neon tetra or else they will grow up very fast and became huge
but i never liked idea about to feed my fish alive food its just ugly to see


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

you din't check before getting the discus.the eat live food too


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to add my 2 cents- I've kept Discus for a year now and I agree with everything that 1077 has said. Heck, we ALL have made impulse buys in regards to fish, lol. Nearly all of my Discus were impulse purchases :lol:
I also want to add some additional experience of mine. I've had a school of large school of Cardinal tetras with my eight Discus for a very long time. These Cardinals were added to the display tank when they were smaller than my pinky fingernail and my Discus were sub-adult size. It's my opinion that Discus who are properly kept as far as tank parameters, and fed the proper diet in the number of feedings they should have each day, won't waste their time hunting down smaller fish to eat. JMHO and experience, for what it's worth.

Welcome to TFK, Vtonic, and when you can, post pics of your tank. We love seeing pics!! 
What other fish are in your 125??


----------



## Kwtblack (Oct 7, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Just to add my 2 cents- I've kept Discus for a year now and I agree with everything that 1077 has said. Heck, we ALL have made impulse buys in regards to fish, lol. Nearly all of my Discus were impulse purchases :lol:
> I also want to add some additional experience of mine. I've had a school of large school of Cardinal tetras with my eight Discus for a very long time. These Cardinals were added to the display tank when they were smaller than my pinky fingernail and my Discus were sub-adult size. It's my opinion that Discus who are properly kept as far as tank parameters, and fed the proper diet in the number of feedings they should have each day, won't waste their time hunting down smaller fish to eat. JMHO and experience, for what it's worth.
> 
> Welcome to TFK, Vtonic, and when you can, post pics of your tank. We love seeing pics!!
> What other fish are in your 125??


one thing , depends on how large is your discus mouth and neon tetra size 
like this video


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

without plants.the poor neons were fish food to them


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi All, I guess I should have given a little background before I went on here whining about the Discs acting up. I’ve been in the hobby for about 4 years now and have kept a variety of different fish (all freshwater). My current set up is a 125 gallon running at 80 F. 
Several Live plants-4
Discus-1
Clown Loaches-3
Dojo loach-1
Blue paradise gourami-1
Flame gourami-1
Cherry barb-2
Pineapple swordtail-1
Long fin Red Minor Serpae Tetra-2 
Glass cat-4
Pleco-1
And some Yellow monstrosity that is slightly smaller than the discus that my wife bought and forgot the name :-?. She thinks its called a Gold solstice but I cant find it online. I know that the water is a little warm for a few of these fish, and the PH requirements vary pretty significantly, but they all seem to be thriving in it. I was just in awe when I saw the discus go and start eating them as they have been together for over a month (I HAD 15 neons in there). Also I know that almost all of these fish are schooling fish but as I said, they seem to be happy and the aquarium has been established this way for quite some time. AND YES the discus was most definitely an impulse buy . When I saw it in my LFS I couldn’t resist lol! I suppose I'll go back and get a few more if that what is required for it to thrive. Perhaps one of you have seen my Yellow friend and help me to identify it. Cant find it online anywear :shock:

Thanks! 
Tonic


----------

